# Favourite Stallion?



## Eothain (6 May 2010)

Who's your favourite stallion and why? (You don't have to have used him!)


----------



## BallyshanHorses (6 May 2010)

Dont think I have a favourite exactly.Have been dying to use Cornets's Stern for a while and bit the bullet and covered a mare with him this year.Heard so much about the quality of semen but had no problems in that respect.Next on the list is Numero Uno at some point.


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Galileo on a REALLY nice ISH mare, somehow I think I'm dreaming!!!!


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

OK would have used this stallion over and over!  He is Cornishman and he is on the Louella past stallions page. This is the ultimate stallion in conformation for me.

Cornishman.







Favourite RID Stallion Avanti Amorous Archie 







Another favourite is Bridgeford Ferryman RID







I know I'm being greedy sorry. xxx Sarah


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Simsar said:



			Galileo on a REALLY nice ISH mare, somehow I think I'm dreaming!!!!

Click to expand...

Simon no kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eothain (6 May 2010)

What about Billy Congo?


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Con I told you!


----------



## ruby1 (6 May 2010)

Darco and Heartbreaker would be on my wish list.


----------



## Bedlam (6 May 2010)

Jumbo and Cavalier Royale.

But I'm liking Cornishman above........


----------



## Clepottage (6 May 2010)

Eothain said:



			What about Billy Congo? 

Click to expand...

He's gorgeous but I'm sworn off the "Billy's"

Probably Amour G for me.


----------



## Halfstep (6 May 2010)

The "classics" for me:

Donnerhall: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Kostolany:






Jazz:






And, for showjumping, the greatest:


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

How fake does that picture look of colostomy!!!  That's a procedure isn't it! LOL. Sorry. x  Kostalany.


----------



## Halfstep (6 May 2010)

Why do you think the picture looks fake?


----------



## not_with_it (6 May 2010)

It would have to be Donnerhall and Gribaldi for me. Would love to own a horse by any of those. Im also a big fan of the Rubenstein line, not met a bad one yet.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (6 May 2010)

ARKO III !!!!!!!







The best!


----------



## vicky86 (6 May 2010)

Negro is one of my favourites as I have seen some beautiful and talented horses bred by him (also he is my youngsters gran sire - sire was negretto).


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Halfstep said:



			Why do you think the picture looks fake? 

Click to expand...

The back ground not the horse if you look at the chestnut too their are to many straight lines, not knocking the horses just the pictures.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (6 May 2010)

I cannot see anything fake in that picture, the background looks totally plausible to me!


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Cool ok.


----------



## madmare22 (6 May 2010)

Argentinus, Dimaggio and Donnerhall


----------



## magic104 (6 May 2010)

I am going to be greedy because there are just so many
Caprimond





Marduc





Peppy San Badger






Jumbo






Oh god you could just go on & on the list is endless!


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Marduc look similar to Inchallah are they related??


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Eothain said:



			Who's your favourite stallion and why? (You don't have to have used him!)
		
Click to expand...

Com on Con name yours all off them, brace yourselves this could be a long one!


----------



## magic104 (6 May 2010)

Simsar said:



			Marduc look similar to Inchallah are they related??
		
Click to expand...

I dont believe so Marduc is a Trak by Halali ex of a mare by Ferlin, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Touchwood (6 May 2010)

Dimaggio for his strike rate, he has a huge number of progeny doing fantastically in more than one discipline.

Criminal Law on a personal note, I love what he produces, and having met the old man a few weeks ago, he really does have something about him.


----------



## maestro (6 May 2010)

I feel lucky to own and have bred Weston Justice he was awsome to watch cross crountry.
His grandfather Hoarwithy even as an old man had such a presence about him.
Had tremendous stock by Inschallah11 and my youngstock still benefit from his blood.
Dressage wise Idream now of using Totilas but need to win the lottery and Ruben Royale is an amazing showman.  Master is another I would love to use.
Argentinus was amazing character to meet and at his stable I just loved Armitige.


----------



## Lark (6 May 2010)

- Quidam de Revel
- Guidam
- Burgraff
- Kannan
- Cruising
- Cavalier
- Moorlands Totilas (sorry had to jump on that bandwagon!)
- And fingers crossed that Peppermill can also be added to list next year


----------



## wonder (6 May 2010)

Donnerhall
Broadstone Westcountry
Flemmingh
and our own Wonderful Van'T Zwaanenheike
Hohenstein
Breitling W


----------



## rebel mountain (6 May 2010)

cruisings mickey finn because he has it every way pedigree ability presence

laughtons flight because of his progenys ability pity he was never jumped and its a crime he hasn't got an approved stallion

clover hill need i explain


----------



## shirleyno2 (6 May 2010)

other than my own!!? Oldie - Voltaire, newbie -Argento


----------



## madmare22 (6 May 2010)

Breitling W too, forgot about him


----------



## Halfstep (6 May 2010)

Breitling W too, forgot about him
		
Click to expand...

Seriously classy and underrated stallion who will be very very influential in future years IMHO.


----------



## stolensilver (6 May 2010)

Silvermoon, proven at the highest level yet still massively underused. By the wonderful Kostolany and out of one of those mares that all breeders wish they owned. 

Rhondeo. The more I see this stallion the more I like him. Superb mover, fantastic temperament and beautiful to look at.

Upton's Deli Circus. What a sweetie! I'd love to have a riding horse just like him.


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Help foreign overload Eothain did you do this on purpose!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eventrider23 (6 May 2010)

Hard question as there are soo soo many to choose from!!!!

*Dead*
Argentinus
Grannus
Darco
Cavalier Royale
an other Irish eventing greats!

*Live*
Chilli Morning (although his stock remain to be seen but HE does the job!
Argento
El Thuder
Warrior
Nederland Esquire
Sempers Spirit
Future Illusion (based on his stock I adore him - just wanna see him doing the job now!!)
Uptons Deli Circus - not my 'type'but you gotta love this horse!!
Garuda K


Plus many i forgot!


----------



## lscott (6 May 2010)

aww so many to choose from . Diarado , Mountain pearl and womenizer  are on my list.


----------



## druid (6 May 2010)

TB world - Sadler's Wells or Galileo
Dressage -  Gribaldi or Donnerhall
SJing - Burggraaf or Baloubet de Rouet
Eventing - Jumbo


----------



## Bearskin (6 May 2010)

Summersong: fantastic to watch XC

Welton Crackerjack: my favourite type and a proven producer

Just A Monarch: produced a lot of stars

Clinton: big, bold, scopy, talented and very pleased with himself!


----------



## strada (6 May 2010)

Ferro and pretty much all of his graded sons!
Donnerhall
Florencio
Jazz
Hohenstein
His Highness


----------



## kit279 (6 May 2010)

Bold Lad - I go looking for TBs with this one in their pedigree.


----------



## tikino (6 May 2010)

mine has got to be the young staliion nemeroff ls. be is by cornet obolensky and is owned by lambridden stud out showjumping in holland under stal eurocommerce star of the future


----------



## liannexsx (6 May 2010)

balou du rouet because i love the one i've got.  loved wildgraf's temprement, broadstone west country cos i liked him in my younger days but havent liked what i've seen  by him. and for a wildcard...............my mom's a colonel


----------



## Eothain (7 May 2010)

Simsar said:



			Com on Con name yours all off them, brace yourselves this could be a long one! 



Click to expand...

Really? You have to ask?


----------



## eventrider23 (7 May 2010)

says it in his banner doesn't he


----------



## BBH (7 May 2010)

Galoubet
L'Arc De Triomphe
Numero Uno
Darco


----------



## linali (7 May 2010)

sticking to stallions that have not been dead for a million years, I like Baloubet du Rouet, Darco, Indoctro, Voltaire, Argentinus (and his son Arko), Burggraaf umm I think I could go on for some time so I shall leave it at that


----------



## angrovestud (7 May 2010)

http://www.painteddesert.net/pfreedom.html

Because hes so stunning and I have watched this breeding programme since 2001 and learnt so much and the lady that runs this stud is wonderful


----------



## millitiger (7 May 2010)

Jumbo
Primitive Rising


----------



## Saucisson (7 May 2010)

Baloubet du Rouet lives near us.  We sometimes go to the facility where he lives for competitions/lessons (we should be there this weekend too ).

The first time we went there, I was indulging in some cuddling with a lovely big horse only to be told it was Baloubet, a famous stallion  - I had no idea I was in the presence of horsey celebrity!!  

He's lovely though, really cuddly and snuffly.  Therefore, he has to go down as my favourite.


----------



## Amelia27 (7 May 2010)

Of all time?  Ben Rabba the beautiful Arab stallion

Also loved Fairlyn Gemini.

Weltmeyer has been incredibly influential

But right now if I had to choose a stallion to put Sunny to I'd probably choose Wish Upon a Star 

And I'd choose Manitu for Shanti


----------



## Maesfen (7 May 2010)

It won't surprise you in the least that mine are British Bred!

I'm another here for Fairlyn Gemini, he has had some outstanding stock from all types of mares and was always a gentleman in a very long career.

One More Tiger (of course, some of you will say!) but having had the privilege of him being here for a covering season, not only is he a well built thoroughbred with size, substance and great movement which he's passing on to his stock; he is also one of the nicest horses to handle I've ever had the pleasure to be involved with and that counts for a lot as far as I'm concerned.  I'd certainly like to use him again.

I'd be remiss if I didn't include an Irish Draught so of the ones I have first hand knowledge of, it has to be Maurice Miner.  Very underestimated, due in some cases I think because his owners chose not to grade him but he's another producing good looking, honest stock from a variety of mares that are going out and proving themselves in all disciplines; I think he deserves far more respect than he usually receives; he does deliver the goods and I've put my money where my mouth is as my mare's just been covered by him!


----------



## pip6 (7 May 2010)

Khairho.

So impressed by him & his manners (around a mare who was doing her level best to attract him whilst he was working) I bought his first available daughter & never regretted the decision.

Never heard of him? International pure bred arabian endurance stallion, bred in UK, winner of multiple 160km races, still came 3rd in a 160km race aged 19. Sound in body & mind, still alive now well into his mid/late 20's.


----------



## lillith (7 May 2010)

Some that I met in person, Creevagh Camiro and Creevagh Ferro both lovely stallions who really produce a 'look' I swear I could tell a Camiro bred still .

I also loved Diamond Roller, a High Roller/Flagmount Diamond colt he was one of the nicest natured horses (gelding, mare or stallion) that I have ever met, young when I knew him and I have lost touch so don't know where he is now but I really liked him. Talented jumper, nice look and such a nice horse.


----------



## rebel mountain (7 May 2010)

never heard of jumbo before what has he or his progeny done


----------



## Simsar (7 May 2010)

Eothain said:



			Really? You have to ask?
		
Click to expand...

Was taking the micheal!



rebel mountain said:



			never heard of jumbo before what has he or his progeny done
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!!


----------



## Eothain (8 May 2010)

My favourite living stallions, in order: 

Older Irish Stallions.
1, Cruising, <---- He whom is without peer and the entire reason I got into breeding
2, Puissance, <---- Ireland's most under rated stallion
3, Errigal Flight, <---- Also massively under rated
4, Touchdown, <---- Sire of the 2002 World Champion
5, Clover Echo/Clover Flush/Clover Brigade <---- It's a 3 way tie

Younger Irish Stallions. (Less than 15 years of age)
1, Ringfort Cruise,
2, Cara Touche,
3, Cruising's Mickey Finn,
4, Samgemjee,
5, Royal Concorde.

Foreign Stallions in Ireland.
1, Luidam
2, Heritage Fortunus
3, Condios
4, Vechta
5, Riverland Roi

Foreign Stallions out foreign.
1, Cumano,
2, Nabab De Reve
3, Je T'aime Flamenco
4, Cornet Oboloensky
5, Peppermill/Arko III/Baloubet Du Rouet <---- Yes, another tie. I'm so indecisive!!!


----------



## rebel mountain (8 May 2010)

for a tb horse presenting is one of the finest looking horses i have ever seen and for a young draught horse it would be rebel mountain for me


----------



## stolensilver (8 May 2010)

Presenting is stunning isn't he? Shame he's so darned expensive!


----------



## alwaysbroke (8 May 2010)

maestro said:



			I feel lucky to own and have bred Weston Justice he was awsome to watch cross crountry..
		
Click to expand...

Maestro was going to say Western Justice after meeting him a few weeks a go, and missing out in Crims last year at stud as our mare didint catch. I am still working on other half to come round to my way of thinking and let our mare have another foal.


----------



## Simsar (8 May 2010)

Eothain said:



			My favourite living stallions, in order: 

Older Irish Stallions.
1, Cruising, <---- He whom is without peer and the entire reason I got into breeding
2, Puissance, <---- Ireland's most under rated stallion
3, Errigal Flight, <---- Also massively under rated
4, Touchdown, <---- Sire of the 2002 World Champion
5, Clover Echo/Clover Flush/Clover Brigade <---- It's a 3 way tie

Younger Irish Stallions. (Less than 15 years of age)
1, Ringfort Cruise,
2, Cara Touche,
3, Cruising's Mickey Finn,
4, Samgemjee,
5, Royal Concorde.

Foreign Stallions in Ireland.
1, Luidam
2, Heritage Fortunus
3, Condios
4, Vechta
5, Riverland Roi

Foreign Stallions out foreign.
1, Cumano,
2, Nabab De Reve
3, Je T'aime Flamenco
4, Cornet Oboloensky
5, Peppermill/Arko III/Baloubet Du Rouet <---- Yes, another tie. I'm so indecisive!!!
		
Click to expand...

See BRACE YOURSELVES knew that was coming. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## Irishlife (8 May 2010)

Simsar said:



			See BRACE YOURSELVES knew that was coming. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL
		
Click to expand...

I thought the topic was favourite STALLION in the singular - not my favourite 26!! 

Its ok C - just pulling your tail

I am so flumoxed by the question I don't know where to begin. I suspect my list may be a bit Conor-ish.

I will put Galoubet out there for now whilst I am mulling over my top ten or twenty five.


----------



## Simsar (8 May 2010)

LOL!  I knew it was coming. You do make me smile Con.


----------



## Eothain (8 May 2010)

Well originally, it was like name your favourite stallion, but everybody else started listings, so I said I'd follow suit. I figured no one would want an essay as to why Cruising rules the Universe!

I must say, there's some epic horses in there!


----------



## Simsar (8 May 2010)

C, are you not jumping today?


----------



## nullarbor (8 May 2010)

I really like the young event stallion 'Wish upon a star'


----------



## Springs (8 May 2010)

Mine are:

Springfield Symphony! Must be he is ours!
Jumbo
Heartbreaker
kings Composer
Burgraaf
Primitive proposal
Criminal Law


----------



## KarynK (9 May 2010)

On My Current mares if I win the lottery

Smart Little Lena






Has a super attitude, conformation, brains and ability with a proven sire record and ties in pedigree wise as well, but at a Private Treaty fee ah well!!!

Storm Cat (my back up!!!!)





At $20,000 he might be cheaper than Lena!  Compact horse with good muscle that would compliment the girls and give me something to brag about that most English horse people would be impressed with!!!!!!

A Nice US bred TB mare to put to this lovely fellow Bernardini A Darley America Stallion






And after a visit to the Darley Stud in Newmarket several of the Boys there as well, maybe one day!!!!!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (9 May 2010)

ok my fav's are 

Wolkenderry...... just the most picture perfect pony I'v ever seen 







Glenhill gold is very beautiful and I think is going to be a big eventing stallion







One more Tiger as he looks gorgeous and has a lovely temperament 







and of course The Humerist as he has a fab temperament and everyone Iv spoke to loves thier foalies- and hopefully I will have one next year my mare is scanned tomorrow !


----------



## Adina (9 May 2010)

Well now for something completely different!
For breeding purebred CBs favourite is Southbrook Spellbound.  But to breed a partbred would have to be Weston Justice - who knows, might get around to it someday.


----------



## gadetra (10 May 2010)

1. Guidam. For everything an anything. It's such a pity he's gone. His son Luidam is a good substitute.
2. Colourfield for eventing. As he's gone too I suppose Hand In Glove (damn he's gone too!), or Jaguar Mail his son.
3. For the ultimate bread and butter type Coevers Diamond Boy-he really stamps his stock an they're well put together an intellegent.
4. Grange Bouncer for breeding a deadly hunter!!


----------



## gadetra (10 May 2010)

Also forgot to add Senang Hati-think he's gonna be a biggie in the eventing stakes yet!


----------



## clare_gg_k9 (11 May 2010)

Springs said:



			Mine are:

Springfield Symphony! Must be he is ours!
Jumbo
Heartbreaker
kings Composer
Burgraaf
Primitive proposal
Criminal Law



Click to expand...

I agree, Primitive Proposal, stunning movement, stunning horse, fantastic personality! Also his half brother Primitive Star, same reason as Proposal.

And Canworthy Monsun if he was still alive, but sadly departed, grand prix dressage and grade A showjumping, not something you see together often, and a true gent and a very big heart.


----------



## Flyingbuck (12 May 2010)

Deceased - Rubinstein
Current - Floriscount.


----------



## Tempi (12 May 2010)

Mine are dressage as i dont know much about any other stallions - so would have to be Flemmingh, Jazz and Gribaldi.  Already have a Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh) 2yr old, so thats two down (sort of) and watch this space for the other


----------



## huntsman30 (12 May 2010)

mine has to be the deceased DALLAS and ADVISE.
DALLAS i have a lot to do with youngsters by him, and ADVISE looked into putting our middleweight hunter mare to him and would have had a cracking foal, seeing his offspring he certainly gave them the temperament and shape.


----------



## Pacey (12 May 2010)

Back in the day, Java Tiger


----------



## magic104 (13 May 2010)

rebel mountain said:



			never heard of jumbo before what has he or his progeny done
		
Click to expand...

By ID Skippy ex Betty by TB Seven Bells he is the sire of Headley Britannia, Headley Kingdom, Avebury but to name a few of his eventing offspring along with a number of stallion sons.  I met him at his grading with the WB society & he stood local to us, he had one of the best temperments, & just was & is one of my favs.  I bet your going to ask who is Headley Britannia now!


----------



## rebel mountain (13 May 2010)

I bet your going to ask who is Headley Britannia now![/QUOTE said:
			
		


			well

Click to expand...


----------



## shirleyno2 (13 May 2010)

abiscott1 said:



			Back in the day, Java Tiger












Click to expand...

Thats what you call a fabulous photo!


----------



## aregona (13 May 2010)

I was lucky enough to ride a Mare by Java Tiger for a short term last year and i have to say she had a huge heart and fantastic attitude. I would like to breed from my CB x TB in a year or so when she has finished eventing and as i would like a bit more TB it will certainly be One more Tiger for her.


----------



## Enfys (13 May 2010)

Right now, this moment,  that would be the little palomino horse in the paddock outside my window (Dashbardee Jet AQHA) not the most fashionable breeding but for producing a correct, right-minded sport/cow horse he is doing the job very nicely.

Then there is a rather nice   cremello Tb just down the road (that would be Guaranteed Gold)


----------



## Pacey (13 May 2010)

I have a mare by Java Tiger - unfortunately she went mildly lame at 9yrs old and never came right :-(

Lovely mare though, real substance. Joanna McInnes who bred Jave Tiger took her back to breed from, but unfortunately she didn't take...

She's one problem after another, but she's worth it!


----------



## Pacey (13 May 2010)

aregona said:



			I was lucky enough to ride a Mare by Java Tiger for a short term last year and i have to say she had a huge heart and fantastic attitude. I would like to breed from my CB x TB in a year or so when she has finished eventing and as i would like a bit more TB it will certainly be One more Tiger for her.
		
Click to expand...

What was that mare's name, just out of interest?


----------



## newlook (13 May 2010)

Iroko = Keur Awarded stallion. Has already bred numerous International showjumpers, and Wordl Cup Dressage horses. All show standard.  Beautiful stallion.  

Spartacus - Standing In Nijhof, son of Stakkato..  A machine.


----------



## aregona (14 May 2010)

abiscott1 said:



			What was that mare's name, just out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

She was my friends horse she bought to event called willow (wickenhall willow, or something along those lines) she very sadly died 6 weeks after she bought her, super mare though. I do anything to have her back


----------



## guccigivi2001 (14 May 2010)

clover hill, shaab, cruising & jumbo


----------



## Totty (14 May 2010)

I think it would be Galoubet for me. He has produced some wonderful offspring.


----------



## Doncella (14 May 2010)

Just to be infuriatingly retro:
Welton Louis
Storth House Temptation


----------



## DRSsporthorses (14 May 2010)

This really isn't a cut and dry question as I like different stallions for different reasons, but I have to agree that Galoubet tops the list...jaw dropping talent that became a phenomenal sire. Pretty much the one that I will never forget.

A few others (though the list is longer than posted here...):
Le Tot de Semilly
Voltaire (and a number of his progeny)
Kraque Boom Bois Margot
Cicero van Paemel 
Carthago Z
Numero Uno
Darco, and son Parco
Chacco Blue
Indoctro
Cardento


----------



## cocktail (16 May 2010)

Would have to be ones that really stamp their stock!

Vivaldi
Sir Donnerhall

although ones that stamp their stock that I wouldnt have

Jazz
Sandro Hit


----------



## southsidestud (16 May 2010)

For me I like  1. Cicero Van Paemel  2. Cristallo  3. Adorado  4. Centadel. I could name quite a few Darco I loved,Voltaire,Quidam De Revel, Carthago Z,Libero H, Cassini,Chellano Z,Kannan,Capital,Id be here all day theres Loads!!!


----------

